# Swordfish Guide



## matthes18 (Feb 12, 2021)

We are looking to hire a captain for our boat out of Destin for a swordfish trip. Can anyone recommend a captain to us? Thank you in advance for anything.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

matthes18 said:


> We are looking to hire a captain for our boat out of Destin for a swordfish trip. Can anyone recommend a captain to us? Thank you in advance for anything.


Adam Peeples 
One Shot


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

come over to Pensacola and go with these guys...



https://recessfishingcharters.com/


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what about chris v down at sam's?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

How about Cathunter?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Contact Woody Woods


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to charter a boat out of Destin, Adam Peeples is without a doubt the guy you want to fish with.
oneshotcharters.com
If you want a captain to come on your boat, Adam might do that, but I’m not sure. Chris V is from Orange Beach, so he may not go that far. But if he does, it’ll be worth it. Dude knows his stuff!
I believe Myles Colley is doing some freelance work now. Anyone would be fortunate to have him on the boat with them.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> come over to Pensacola and go with these guys...
> 
> 
> 
> https://recessfishingcharters.com/


I have fished with Tim many times, including for swords. He is an absolute master at the deep water game and was one of the pioneers of daytime swordifishing in this area. I strongly recommend him.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> I have fished with Tim many times, including for swords. He is and absolute master at the deep water game and was one of the pioneers of daytime swordifishing in this area. I strongly recommend him.


Can't be true. Woody Woods invented daytime swordfishing in the Northern Gulf. He taught Chris V everything he knows.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Contact Woody Woods


Most of the members have no clue of this history.....hahahaa


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Some low blows being thrown in this thread.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I’ll second or third or whatever Tim Kline with Reccess charters.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Most of the members have no clue of this history.....hahahaa








Woody Woods Takes TBF Top Boat Top Captain Top Blue Marlin Release Award - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


Gulf Coast - Woody Woods Takes TBF Top Boat Top Captain Top Blue Marlin Release Award - Woody Woods shared Woods Offshore's post. May 14, 2015 · Woods Offshore May 14, 2015 · Hi everybody, we have a bit of good news to report today. Captain Woody's leg has come out of the cast. He is still...



www.thehulltruth.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tim will put you on fish.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Another vote for Adam Peeples if you are going out of Destin.


----------

